# Nighthawk 1911s



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If any of U guys have 1 of these, PLEASE post some pics - One of these days I might find the $2k to get one :smt022


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Here's mine (both of them).


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Yer pic link dont work for me charlie


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

There ain't no pic link, 'cause there ain't no pic, 'cause there ain't NO GUN! ('cause there ain't no money) :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## reflection01 (Jun 22, 2006)

*I posted these pics before in another thread, but here it is*

More gun-porn

NHC GRP Recon and Tactical



















Family Pic





































Plastic anyone?



















wheewwwwww, that was really tough, posting all of'em, kkkk

Enjoy, and safe shooting


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Well, there you go Ship, you asked for it. Don't ya' just hate guys like that?:smt011 :smt011 :smt011 :smt011


----------



## reflection01 (Jun 22, 2006)

kkkkk, don't hate me - i was just "sharing" beautiful pics and complying to a members request for the pics

seriously though, if i followed shipwrecks' ownership of all the 1911s that were purchased in the recent past, i think shipwreck could have owned several NHCs


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

reflection01 said:


> seriously though, if i followed shipwrecks' ownership of all the 1911s that were purchased in the recent past, i think shipwreck could have owned several NHCs


Yes... Those were done over about 10 years, though. But yea...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

reflection01 said:


> More gun-porn
> 
> NHC GRP Recon and Tactical


I think I need a new change of underware!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I ain't kidding.

I really want a 2 tone Talon 1 w/ the hard chrome frame and the black slide - and a bull barrel. :smt088 :smt088


----------



## reflection01 (Jun 22, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I ain't kidding.
> 
> I really want a 2 tone Talon 1 w/ the hard chrome frame and the black slide - and a bull barrel. :smt088 :smt088


yes, the two tone talons are very sharp, but when i saw the GRPs, and their no none sense, business, tough look, i decided to get the GRP in both iterations (i've never bought the same models before, but NHCs were well worth it). i hope you get one soon.

And Gunut in Oregon, "I think I need a new change of underware!", never mind wetting your undies, just go and get one, kkkkkkk


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It's gonna take me winning the lottery to buy one of those bad boys :smt022


----------



## reflection01 (Jun 22, 2006)

shipwreck, i still consider your collection as nothing less than awesome!!!!! not only your 1911s, but you have numerous other brands in all the important "critical" models which made them stand out. kind of like you, i do have number of offerings from various brands that i chose based on my needs and expectations. i hope that qualms some of your yearning for the NHCs - they will be around for awhile, and i'm confident your will get one of theirs or may be someone else will come along that may offer the 1911s in one notch better iteration. Regards


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> If any of U guys have 1 of these, PLEASE post some pics - One of these days I might find the $2k to get one :smt022


Didn't you said 1911's were an invention of the Devil. That 45's sucked and the mighty 9 was all you needed?:mrgreen: :smt082 :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

2400 said:


> Didn't you said 1911's were an invention of the Devil. That 45's sucked and the mighty 9 was all you needed?:mrgreen: :smt082 :mrgreen:


No, I never said that - I like 45s, but they cost me too much in ammo. I did say that I've had bad luck w/ 1911s, though, and because I shoot so well with my P99/SW99, I probably would not buy one, at least for a while.

A nighthawk gun is my dream gun. And, before I bought my TRP earlier this year, I debated about waiting a year or two, saving the money, and getting one. After that crappy TRP experience, though, I won't bother spending that much or more on a gun. That's why I said, the only way I would get 1 is if I win the lottery.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

:mrgreen:


Shipwreck said:


> No, I never said that - I like 45s, but they cost me too much in ammo. I did say that I've had bad luck w/ 1911s, though, and because I shoot so well with my P99/SW99, I probably would not buy one, at least for a while.
> 
> A nighthawk gun is my dream gun. And, before I bought my TRP earlier this year, I debated about waiting a year or two, saving the money, and getting one. After that crappy TRP experience, though, I won't bother spending that much or more on a gun. That's why I said, the only way I would get 1 is if I win the lottery.


Take a deep breath and relax, the 1911 is THE answer to all your gun needs, just recognize that and go with it. :mrgreen: I know you don't like the idea of handloading but it takes the sting out of using something other than a 9mm.
The Nighthawk is a nice gun but other than little things how is it really different from a TRP? I've shot both and other than fit and finish they both shot the same for me, same with the Baer's, Wilson's and a few other custom guns I've owned or shot. Don't get me wrong I'm not saying they're all in the same class in quality or fit and finish, just that a 1911 shoots like a 1911.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I think I mentioned before that the Kimber I prev had was probably the most accurate 1911 I prev owned. THat particular TRP just didn't work right for me, for whatever reason.

Anyway, as I said before, I doubt I'll buy another 1911 for a while. I am tapped out on cash right now - having just bought another Walther. Eventually, I will probably get another, but time will tell... 

U just can't stand to have someone pick a P99 over the 1911, though, can U? :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> U just can't stand to have someone pick a P99 over the 1911, though, can U? :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


It hurts to see someone wandering aimlessly in the dark when the light is so near. :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

2400 said:


> It hurts to see someone wandering aimlessly in the dark when the light is so near. :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


Hey, differences are what makes the world go 'round

I've spent way too much $ on 1911's in the past - For once, I am satisfied


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> U just can't stand to have someone pick a P99 over the 1911, though, can U? :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


Please take note of how I've tactfully stayed out of this...:mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

scooter said:


> Please take note of how I've tactfully stayed out of this...:mrgreen:


Come on in, the waters fine.:mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Very good Scooter. We need a man with your tact over in the Sound Off room helping us figure out a name for a certain type of poster.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Reflect.... nice to see a good family man....*



reflection01 said:


> More gun-porn
> 
> NHC GRP Recon and Tactical
> 
> ...


that's a fine looking family ya got there, very nice indeed.


----------

